# to cycle or not to cycle... please help x



## LauraL (Jun 21, 2016)

Hi Ladies, 

I have been on FF for a while now but this is my first post and I am really hoping for some of your advice. I hope I am posting this in the right place as I have had one failed cycle and am currently deciding whether or not to go ahead and cycle at the end of this month or to wait until next month? Currently having a huge panic wondering what I should do?!

Since my first failed attempt I have had a hysteroscopy and the Chicago blood tests which have shown that I have elevated TNF count which is suggestive of possible endometriosis. I was advised to take Serrapeptase twice a day which I have been doing for at least three months now but I was also advised to take one Celebrex and two Prednisolone from day 15 after my period before I start the cycle. I was also advised I should have my second round of IVF as soon as possible after the hysteroscopy.

Due to this month being quite short notice I have only started to take the Celebrex from day 22 after my period and the Prednisolone from day 25. I have been told by my clinic that this will be effective but I am really worried and I can’t decide what to do?? They have been really helpful and advised it is up to me whether I would like to go ahead this month or wait until next month but I am really unsure what to do?

I do really want to go ahead this month but I am worried that if it doesn’t work then I will blame myself for not waiting. I then think if I don’t go ahead this month and wait until next month and it still doesn’t work I will feel like I should have gone ahead this month…. I’m really sorry if this isn’t making much sense I just am soo unsure what I should do so any sort of advice would be very appreciated from you all.

Thank you xxx


----------



## Alex1979 (Aug 26, 2015)

LauraL - go with your gut lovely - every cycle i have had i have regrets and its awful  - if you want to make this a good cycle then first calm down ! if you have missed your meds by about 10days then i wouldn't chance it, its surprising what difference it can make plus you will always be wondering if you get a BFN was it because of that! 

most clinics do FET protocols but you want a LauraL protocol, as long as you start within the 3 months after any MC/ chemical pregnancy/ scratch and hysteroscopy then I'm sure your fine anything after that means your body has healed (any damage down there like stretching scaring or scratching turns on 'implantation hormones')

you will make the right decision, good luck xx


----------



## LauraL (Jun 21, 2016)

Thank you for your reply it's really nice to get some level headed advice when feeling so anxious that has really helped and I'm feeling a lot calmer now  IVF is tough and then you have all these decisions to make on top of it all so it's really lovely to be able to talk to someone going through the same things xxx


----------

